# How Many Trains Do You Have?



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

We had some visitors yesterday. My cousin, his wife, his 5-year-old daughter and his in laws. The first thing the daughter said after coming in the house was “Can we see the trains now?” I was happy to oblige. The in laws don’t speak much English. The mother in law asked how many trains I had. I keep an inventory of trains, but had no idea of the count so I shrugged my shoulders and said I don’t know. Thinking I didn’t understand the question, she asked her daughter (my cousin’s wife) to translate. My cousin’s wife asked and my answer was of course the same. Everyone had a good time with the trains. I think the father in law liked them almost as much as his granddaughter. I decided today to take a count so I could answer the question the next time it is asked.

There are probably a few guys that know exactly how many trains they have. But as you gather more and more toys, it gets difficult to keep track. Lee Willis keeps his inventory in an Excel spreadsheet and posted a thread here one time with a detailed breakdown, but I’m not that organized. I keep my inventory in a Word doc so I added them up by hand. Here is my count. I didn’t count dummy units and counted AAs, ABAs and ABBAs as one.

Modern Steamers	8
Postwar Steamers	4
Prewar Steamers	1
Modern Diesels 20
Postwar/MPC Diesels 6
Prewar Diesels 2
Modern Electrics	5
Prewar Electrics 1

Total 47


So, How Many Trains Do YOU Have?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Since I don't have that that many it's easy to remember exactly what I have.

4 LionChief Plus steam engines (NKP Berkshire, NYC Hudson, PRR Mikado and Erie Camelback)
1 Railking Imperial steam engine (Dreyfus Hudson)
1 Railking diesel (RS-1)
1 Aerotrain
1 conventional Lionel steam engine (NYC 0-8-0)

Total: 8 locomotives


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not enough but the wife who's always right says I have to many. :knock_teeth_out:

Let’s see if I can remember everything.

3rdrail engines:

NYC Niagara 
NYC J1 Hudson 
NYC L3 Mohawk

Lionel:

NYC J3 Hudson Empire State Express
Rutland Mogul:goofball::goofball:
Maine Central Mikado
New Heaven 10 wheeler

Kline:
Boston & Albany green Berkshire 
Boston & Albany Black Berkshire 

MTH:

UP premier challenger
NYC L4 Mohawk
Boston & Albany Hudson
NYC F3 ABA project diesel

Weaver:

Boston & Maine Pacific


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not sure. For some reason I can't find my loco database file. Hmmm. 

A quick count in the trainroom, I got curious so spent about 20 minutes looking/counting. 
Scale locos
Diesels 
Big full body (EMD E, etc) - 11
Small full body (EMD F, etc) - 17
Small switchers and such - 3
Large swtichers, SD, GP, etc. - 19
Total 50
Turbines of any type Total 7

Steamers 
Articulated steamers - 20
Big steamers (NOrtherns, etc) - 15
Medium size stmr (Pacifics) -19
Smaller steamers - 24
Scale steamers Total 78
Other (track test loco, electric, etc.) 2

Non-scale diesels 3
*Scale stuff TOTAL 140
Non scale (pre-War, post War) 11
TOTAL, all locos 151* 
Rolling stock
Passenger cars - 21" - 4
-18" - 20
-15" - 29 
Reefers 44
Boxcars 40
Flatcars 41
Hopper cars 14
Gondola 2
Logging 5
Tank cars 16
Car carriers 2
Military specialty 12
Cabooses 14
Other 6
*Total stuff to pull 209*

Diecast vehciles as of last count: around 1,400 now


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Went through my Excel spread sheets and this is what has been logged in. Not quite as detailed as Lee's inventory.

Lionel Postwar steam or diesel ---15
Kusan Postwar diesel---6

Lionel modern steam---20
Lionel modern diesel or electric---44

MTH modern steam---18
MTH modern diesel or electric---48

K-Line modern steam---5
K-Line modern diesel---23

Atlas modern diesel---6

Williams modern diesel---6

Weaver modern diesel---2

RMT modern diesel---3

ETS electric---1

Trollies all manufactures---11

TOTAL O Gauge locomotives---208

Bill


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

to many to list


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Far too many trains... and that's even after several serious "collection thinning" York Virtual Bandit Meet for-sale threads that became quite the tradition over on the other place up until earlier this year, when I told the fuhrer coming out of retirement to stick his moderator's keyboard where the sun doesn't shine. 

My wife claims I have 1,000 boxes of trains! I thought she was exaggerating, but she might have been pretty darn close.  In any event, the roster-thinning continues as we speak, and my wife and I are planning two tables worth of terrific goodies at the Allentown ATMA "First Frost" Meet in November. Hope to see some familiar faces there!!!  

David


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Far too many trains... and that's even after several serious "collection thinning" York Virtual Bandit Meet for-sale threads that became quite the tradition over on the other place up until earlier this year, when I told the fuhrer coming out of retirement to stick his moderator's keyboard where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> My wife claims I have 1,000 boxes of trains! I thought she was exaggerating, but she might have been pretty darn close.  In any event, the roster-thinning continues as we speak, and my wife and I are planning two tables worth of terrific goodies at the Allentown ATMA "First Frost" Meet in November. Hope to see some familiar faces there!!!
> 
> David


David, for the many folks who frequent this forum and are either unable or have no desire to visit the Allentown Train Meet, why not offer us fellow MTF members first choice of your great deals by posting your "culled" items on this forum's for sale board in the same way you offered many great deals to the OGR members when you posted those items on the ORG for sale forum?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I lost count of the locomotives of various types at 100+, and probably 70-80 passenger cars and between 200 & 300 rolling stock. I'll know better when I finally have them out and can actually start an inventory.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Far too few!

5 HO locos, 4 of which work well.

1 battery-powered steam loco that is such a beauty that I keep it on display. It keeps jumping the track when I run it.

3 wind-up locos on display, hauling Kryptonite, dinosaurs, and Coca-Cola caps.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I have been involved with the hobby for about 2 years, but only mess with them about 4-5 months a year. So less than a year I guess you could say.

I have 1 Athearn Big Boy
1 Challenger Black and 1 Gray

Total of 3 Athearn N scale DCC with Sound

All of my locomotives are DCC with sound.

34 Kato diesels
36 Broadway limited, mostly passenger diesels, but a few newer standard freight diesels
3 Scale Trains
4 Broadway limited SD40's on order
4 Broadway limited 70ACE's on order.

I am about done buying locomotives.

I am guess on rolling stock at being near 300 cars including freight and passenger.

I buy Kato 10-11 car sets of passenger cars. Southern Pacific, Daylight, City of Los Angles, City of San Francisco with excursion set, Milwaukee Road, and Sane Fe. Most have been fitted with lights. I have put passengers in some of them. Making them look closer to real will be a stage down the road.

I have way too many for a beginner, but just love the hobby, and want it to be special for my grand kids


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Live Steam:
1.5 inch scale Santa Fe Ten Wheeler
1.5 inch scale Santa Fe Pacific
6 Gondolas
2 Flatcars 
2 Cabooses

3-Rail:
Lionel:
Thomas
Percy 
James
Diesel
Lionmaster Big Boy 4011
Lionmaster Challenger 3985
Lionmaster Class A 1218
The World Of Disney 4-4-0
Pere Marquette 1225
Santa Fe H16-44
Southern Pacific 2685
Mickey and Minnie Handcar
Total: 12

Atlas:
Santa Fe GP 35
San Diego Trolley
Total 2

MTH Premier/ Railking
SDIV Genset
Santa Fe GP 30
UP SD70ACe 8444 8437 8670
ES44AC/ES44C4 2010 8094 6950
19th Century Ten Wheelers ATSF 222, 255 George Washington 1
Galloping Goose 7
SP 4449
SP 4328
RFP 573
ATSF 2927
Total 16

Williams by Bauchmann
UP F7 ABBA
ATSF 44 Ton Switcher
Total 5

Loco Total: 35

Passenger: 30 Cars
Freight, MOW and Cabooses: 338
Cars total: 368

Total: 403



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

More than I need and less than I want.

I have a spreadsheet inventory that has _most_ of my trains. The total on my inventory is 559 items. Of those, over 100 are engines. 

As I zero in on my retirement in 3 weeks, my biggest problem is storage. My train closets are full and I have a bunch of boxes on the floor that I need to find room for. My first retirement project.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

PatKn said:


> More than I need and less than I want.
> 
> I have a spreadsheet inventory that has _most_ of my trains. The total on my inventory is 559 items. Of those, over 100 are engines.
> 
> As I zero in on my retirement in 3 weeks, my biggest problem is storage. My train closets are full and I have a bunch of boxes on the floor that I need to find room for. My first retirement project.


Pat; best of luck on your retirement. It's a great life. (retirement)


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

This thread has really got me thinking. I've only got about 25 but really have no idea. I still have some in boxes from a couple of years ago when I tore my layout down and rebuilt. I've got to put these on paper so I actually know what I have.
Guessing once again; I probably have around 200 passenger and freight cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Inventory now, just right for the size of our layout and shelf capacity.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Spence.

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Vincent said:


> Far too few!


That's redundant, of course you have too few!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's redundant, of course you have too few!


But I'm working on improving.

Pat, congratulations on your retirement. Nancy and I have been happily retired in Mexico for 13 years, and it was one of the smartest things we ever did.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Pat, Congratulations on you upcoming retirement.

Bill


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

ogaugeguy said:


> David, for the many folks who frequent this forum and are either unable or have no desire to visit the Allentown Train Meet, why not offer us fellow MTF members first choice of your great deals by posting your "culled" items on this forum's for sale board in the same way you offered many great deals to the OGR members when you posted those items on the ORG for sale forum?


I definitely plan to do that for folks here on MTF. I'll also offer the option for MTF folks to pick up their train(s) at Allentown, if they'd like to save on shipping and plan to attend Allentown. 

David


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks all. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Good luck with your upcoming retirement, Pat. Some people have a tough time adapting to the retired life, but if you're like most of us you will soon be so busy you will wonder how you ever had time to get anything done when you were working.


----------



## dlkeys (Apr 23, 2018)

I have just begun. Presently I have:

Lionel = 8 engines, 12 rolling stock.
American Flyer = 1 engine, 6 rolling stock.
These are all from my Grandfathers collection.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Approximately 40

Atlas	6968-2	Vermont RS1 #404
KLine	K-1414	Kennecott Copper Plymouth
KLine	K-25303TC	Santa Fe F3 ABA
KLine	K-25811TC	264 Reading F3 ABA
Lionel	60	Lionelville Transit Trolley
Lionel	60	Lionelville Transit Trolley
Lionel	736	2-8-4 Berkshire w/2671W Tender
Lionel	773	4-6-4 Hudson w/2426W Tender
Lionel	1656	Switcher w/6403B Tender
Lionel	2026	Praire Steam Engine w/6026w Tender
Lionel	2026	2-6-2 Steam Engine w/6466w Tender
Lionel	2026	2-6-4 Steamer 1948 w/6466w Tender
Lionel	2065	4-6-4 Hudson w/6026W Tender
Lionel	3927	Track Cleaning Car
Lionel	6-8050	Delaware & Hudson U36C
Lionel	6-8051	Delaware & Hudson U36C Dummy
Lionel	6-14536	Santa Fe F3 AA #16
Lionel	6-14536	Santa Fe F3 B #16
Lionel	6-14536	Santa Fe F3 B #16
Lionel	6-14588	Santa Fe F3 ABA #19
Lionel	6-18130	Lionel Santa Fe F3 AB
Lionel	6-18130	Lionel Santa Fe F3 AB
Lionel	6-18516	Phantom III Engine
Lionel	6-18589	Lehigh Valley Alco C420
Lionel	6-24529	Santa Fe F3 AA #18
Lionel	6-24571	Santa Fe Super Chief AA 4
Lionel	6-24595	Santa Fe F3 Breakdown B Unit
Lionel	6-28080	NYC 0-8- Yard Goat 7745
Lionel	6-28261	Union Pacific SD70ACe
Lionel	6-28343	Amtrak Dash 9 #519
Lionel	6-28419	Lionel Lines Speeder
Lionel	6-28419	Lionel Lines Speeder
Lionel	6-28567	Union Pacific GP7 #105
Lionel	6-28567	Union Pacific GP7 #105
Lionel	6-28568	Union Pacific GP7 #106 Non-Powered
Lionel	6-34573	Santa Fe F3 AA #2333
Lionel	6-34582	CP F3 AA
Lionel	6-34585	CP F3 B Unit Powered
Lionel	6-38402	AMTRAK Bombardier HHP-8
Lionel	6-48176	Union Pacific SD70ACe
MTH	20-2189-1	Genesis GE P42DC
MTH	20-2723-1	Genesis GE AMD 103
RMT	14	Amtrak
RMT	15	Amtrak
RMT	7006	Pennsylvania RR
RMT	4191	Bethleham BEEP
RMT	92917	Union Pacific Speeder
RMT	304 305	Atlantic Coast
Western Hobby Craft Trolley


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

PatKn said:


> More than I need and less than I want.
> 
> I have a spreadsheet inventory that has _most_ of my trains. The total on my inventory is 559 items. Of those, over 100 are engines.
> 
> As I zero in on my retirement in 3 weeks, my biggest problem is storage. My train closets are full and I have a bunch of boxes on the floor that I need to find room for. My first retirement project.



Good luck Pat, My best wishes for a pleasant retirement.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Closets full of trains and boxes on floor is a very very good problem to have 🙂

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

MTH DCS Steam - 3
MTH DCS Diesel - 4
Lionel LC Steam - 2
Lionel Conventional Steam - 3
Lionel Conventional Diesel - 1
K-Line Conventional Steam - 1

Total - 14


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

So, I had to make sure SWAMBO can't get here and see my post... Coast looks clear...hwell:

I have too many trains. Full stop. 292 locomotives and 2156 pieces of rolling stock. Thank goodness I model in N.

Yes, I have a *password protected* MS Excel spread sheet listing every single item I own. It started for an international move to Ireland where I had to have a detailed list of everything I was taking along. From there is just went south...:dunno:

Now the kicker - to utilize this huge collection I have a 4m x 0.8m (13.125' x 2.62') layout. It's at least a double tracked dog bone layout...:goofball:

But I keep on trying to thin the herd - I go to a local show to sell and I end up buying MUCH more than I sell...

One thing I do notice is that people normally have a very high loco to wagon ratio. I started that way and then deliberately changed my buying habit. FGS I had 14 diesels and 5 pieces of rolling stock initially! But, each to each own I guess.:dunno:

All the best from the south (of Africa)!


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmmm...those who listed never mentioned their Marx locos. I've got 5 - 7 of those. 

1 MTH
1 K Line, a big boy
2 Williams
2 maybe 3 American Flyer

Lionel - good luck with that...

passenger cars & rolling stock.... boxes & boxes...then more boxes.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in an inventory program changeover process. If these numbers are released they'll be fitting me with a tight white jacket!

But my current passenger car count is 577, 95% of them scale.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy moly Brian! You have more passenger cars than I have rolling stock of any kind!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I just luv sleek, streamlined passenger equipment ever since I ran my first train.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

If you ever print out that inventory Brian, the paper will take up more room than many folks train collection.:smokin:

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Traindiesel said:


> I just luv sleek, streamlined passenger equipment ever since I ran my first train.


That's insane Brian, you are clearly in need of an intervention. Immediately pack up half of those passenger cars and ship them to me, I'll try to help with your addiction!


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> I'm in an inventory program changeover process. If these numbers are released they'll be fitting me with a tight white jacket!
> 
> But my current passenger car count is 577, 95% of them scale.


Brian, my wife has a knack for glancing at train boxes and tallying up the total number VERY accurately.  I think I'm gonna have her enter one of those jelly-bean contents, where you win a prize for guessing the correct number of jelly-beans packed into a jar!!!  Of course, we'll need to share in the winnings, since I've given her such good practice counting train boxes. 

David


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

Traindiesel said:


> But my current passenger car count is 577, 95% of them scale.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I always thought a train consisted of a loco or two or three and a string of rolling stock or passenger cars. I only have three or four trains assembled at any one time on the layout. Perhaps that is what the woman was asking and then was puzzled with the answer, wondering were thay all where.


----------



## e021911 (Sep 20, 2016)

Post War
3 passenger
91 freight
16 engines all steam

Pre War
61 passenger
165 freight
45 engines steam & boxcab


----------



## Sparkysparks (Aug 13, 2018)

I've reached the level where the wife is start to ***** about them.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Brian, my wife has a knack for glancing at train boxes and tallying up the total number VERY accurately.  I think I'm gonna have her enter one of those jelly-bean contents, where you win a prize for guessing the correct number of jelly-beans packed into a jar!!!  Of course, we'll need to share in the winnings, since I've given her such good practice counting train boxes.
> 
> David


And besides, you need the money to buy more trains.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Enough to keep me happy until I see something else I can't live without.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, but after I get all the shelves up, I'll try to count them.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

papa3rail said:


> Enough to keep me happy until I see something else I can't live without.


Preach it, Brother, preach it!


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I have no idea. Lost count a while back.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I added a new one today!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Between my Lionel, Williams and K-Line. I have 11 diesels and 10 steamers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's see, one...two...three... hmmmm. Quite a few, I'll have to wait until they're all unpacked and count them.


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

My collection seems to grow in orders of magnitude - even as I sell it away!

The big big acquisition came about a year ago - in Hagerstown at the Harry Myers sale.

Harry had more trains than anyone! It took 2 all-day auctions to sell his stuff.

All modern MTH, LIONEL, ATLAS - most unrun - some sealed. Lot of Western MD stuff.

The auction house wasn't a specialist - just general estate sales.

On both occasions - I filled every inch of my Olds Delta 98 to the brim with trains - they were stacked to the ceiling and falling over on me in the drivers seat!

We were paying 7-15 dollars a car - and even better deals on lots. There was just SO MUCH merchandise and really only a handful of buyers.

It was weird as the first auction started - they had run general merchandise in the morning - and the trains started at noon. The first few sales - prices were a little higher - but I think we all looked around and realized there was only 10-15 guys buying. There wasn't going to be enough money in the room to sell ALL of these trains at competitive prices. We quickly set in a nice groove - where stuff as almost always less than $15.

At the end of the sale - we were all sitting with these heaps of trains! The auctioneer says - "Well boys if liked what we had today - come back in December we have even more!"

And we did - same dynamic. Same Olds 98 filled to the brim!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Menards Trains keeps the total in adjustment.

Bill


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Without counting and just a guess probably over 100 engines many put away from prewar and up .
Mth,lionel williams, and marx.
Thats too many for me but never a bore when enjoying them on small layout.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Norton said:


> If you ever print out that inventory Brian, the paper will take up more room than many folks train collection.:smokin:
> 
> Pete


Pete, no paper inventory for me. I keep it on my hard drive, on my phone, on an external hard drive and a CD.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's insane Brian, you are clearly in need of an intervention. Immediately pack up half of those passenger cars and ship them to me, I'll try to help with your addiction!


John, many have tried and failed. I don't smoke or drink or gamble or do drugs, so I tell them to leave me alone! 

Besides, I wouldn't trust any shipping company to deliver them to you safely from California. 



Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Brian, my wife has a knack for glancing at train boxes and tallying up the total number VERY accurately.  I think I'm gonna have her enter one of those jelly-bean contents, where you win a prize for guessing the correct number of jelly-beans packed into a jar!!!  Of course, we'll need to share in the winnings, since I've given her such good practice counting train boxes.
> 
> David


David, you should take your wife to the TCA Museum. They have that contest to guess how many trees are on one of the layouts. I believe the prize is a train.

My wife doesn't really care how much I get, because of the reasons I mentioned above. A lot of times she buys stuff for the layout. She enables me but she really enjoys the trains and the people we've met in the hobby. More than once she's surprised me by booking a weekend for us at the Horseshoe Curve!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Norton said:


> If you ever print out that inventory Brian, the paper will take up more room than many folks train collection.:smokin:
> 
> Pete


Hmmm. Maybe if he printed out his inventory in Z scale...


----------



## CincinnatiWestern (Jun 16, 2015)

Interesting question -- one that finally got me to take a formal inventory, which might have been a mistake. Seeing ones train hoarding in excel, worse yet with prices paid, is something not for the faint of heart. Only upside was finding a whole lot of stuff I had forgotten I had, and more than handful of duplicate items which can now find another home. 

Powered Engines: 96
Non-Powered Engines: 15

K-Line 21" passenger cars: 121
K-Line 18' passenger cars: 6

MTH Premier rolling stock: 468
MTH passenger cars: 27

Lionel Rolling Stock: 106
Lionel 21" passenger cars: 10

Golden Gate Depot passenger cars: 34

Weaver 21" passenger cars: 8
Weaver rolling stock: 74

Menards rolling stock: 36

Atlas O reefers: 60
Atlas O rolling stock: 30

Specialty trains (MU, Turbo, Subway, Areo): 6


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

CincinnatiWestern said:


> Seeing ones train hoarding in excel, worse yet with prices paid, is something not for the faint of heart.


A good point. I keep a listing of train expenses (trains, shelves, structure/scenery items, track, etc.). Maybe another question to ask is “How much money do you spend per year on trains?”, but I don’t think most of us would like that advertised.

I don't feel too bad about how much I spend on trains. It is a bit more than what my wife spends on her hair.


----------



## CincinnatiWestern (Jun 16, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> A good point. I keep a listing of train expenses (trains, shelves, structure/scenery items, track, etc.). Maybe another question to ask is “How much money do you spend per year on trains?”, but I don’t think most of us would like that advertised.
> 
> I don't feel too bad about how much I spend on trains. It is a bit more than what my wife spends on her hair.


You must love to torture yourself more than I do -- only trains are accounted for, all other layout items, track, switches, buildings, model kits, and random are not in any way noted as an expense. After all it is just paint and sticks how much could it cost?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Only one currently since getting back into the hobby. 

I will be ordering another locomotive and several passenger coaches in the next week or so.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Only one currently since getting back into the hobby.
> 
> I will be ordering another locomotive and several passenger coaches in the next week or so.


I must say, Michael, that is a very sharp-looking locomotive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As many know, I've been busy unpacking mostly locomotives and putting them on my shelves. My wife, who has not said much previously about the number of trains is suddenly noticing all the stuff on the shelves!  She hasn't threatened to sell any of them yet, so I guess I'm still OK.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Proceed with caution. What she always suspected is being proven true. Good luck. Out thoughts are with you. 

Pat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, it was worrisome when she exclaimed "WOW, you have a lot of trains!" What did she think was in that pile of boxes, bed sheets?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

As long as they are funded by JW&A, how can she complain?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it hasn't risen to the level of complaints yet, just surprise.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

To many that I have, but not as many as I want.:laugh:

Seriously, I have filled up my Cab 2 Legacy with 99 engines in TMCC and Legacy. I even use the same numbers for different engines so it is more then 100 engines. Not to mention about 20 MTH engines that I run with DCS. Also I do like running in Conventional and have a bunch of Lionel and K line and Weaver engines there. Lots o rolling stock and about 9 Passenger Sets. I am about at the peak of my trains for purchasing, but still have two that I will persue, they are a JLC PC GG1 and a ES44AC Boy Scout engine. Then I'll be done?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

My wife thinks I have a lot of trains so when I mention a engine I'm interested in she says "don't you have enough?". Which I reply "nope you never have enough". Then she walks off shaking her head.🙂


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I started with trains last Christmas but it's been an active 9-10 months. 

*Engines (8 total):*

Lionel Diesel: 1 (3 more preordered)
Lionel Steam: 1
MTH Diesel: 4
MTH Steam: 1
K-Line Steam: 1

*Rolling stock (78 total):*

Atlas: 4
IDM: 3
K-Line: 24
Lionel: 27
Menards: 1
MTH: 17
RMT/Aristo: 2

*Tinplate -All MTH (10 total)*

5 Standard Gauge Steam (392E, 390E (x2), 384E, AF4696)
2 Standard Gauge Electric (381E, 9E)
3 O Gauge Steam (263E (x2), 261E)

*Tinplate Rolling Stock (42 total)*

200 Series Freight Cars: 8
500 Series Freight Cars: 13
Std. Gauge Pass. Cars (BC Set, State Set, etc.): 11

O Gauge 2600 Series Freights: 3
O Gauge Passenger Cars: 7


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

DENNY,
My WIFE does not care what I buy. She asked me once how much are they and sarcastically I said the engines were $150 bucks and the cars were $25 bucks. She just nodded and said so when you die, and I cash them in, I can take a wonderful cruise with all this. hwell::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

It's rather embarrassing and is a good wake up call. Too many freight cars in the yards and not enough room to switch cars. Too many passenger trains to run on the layout at any time. Everything is way too congested and makes me realize I need to downsize some of this to a more reasonable level.

Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Art, you just need more shelves and storage!


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

The wives are probably jealous because we have more trains then they have shoes.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

balidas said:


> The wives are probably jealous because we have more trains then they have shoes.


Shhh! We don't want to give them any ideas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

balidas said:


> The wives are probably jealous because we have more trains then they have shoes.


We were neck-in-neck until we moved and she got rid of about 40 pairs of shoes that she never wore. She would look as some of them and say she really liked them, but they hurt her feet! hwell: Those got the quick deep-six. :laugh: Perhaps I shouldn't have been so "helpful" in the sorting process, she might do the same with my wall of trains!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

The inventory program changeover process continues. The Box Car count is in.

217 Box Cars.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Traindiesel said:


> The inventory program changeover process continues. The Box Car count is in.
> 
> 217 Box Cars.


I like your attitude.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Traindiesel said:


> The inventory program changeover process continues. The Box Car count is in.
> 
> 217 Box Cars.


I may have you on the boxcars, if not I'm close. Of course, since they're not inventoried, I don't really have a count yet, but soon...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

But do any of your boxcars have "Slomka Joe" painted on them?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Vincent said:


> But do any of your boxcars have "Slomka Joe" painted on them?


I'm sure that would be easy to fix.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

THE (true) LEGEND OF SLOMKA JOE

In the early 1970's I worked at the Inland Steel Mill in East Chicago, Indiana. And somebody had it "in" for an employee named Joe Slomka, whom I never met.

"Slomka Joe" would be painted in bright yellow paint in all kinds of places. While crawling through an access tunnel, I was told to roll onto my back--there was "Slomka Joe," just inches above my face. One morning, the sun dawned on "Slomka Joe" in large yellow letters on the company water tower.

A worker took a vacation to Florida, and his rented car got stopped at a railroad crossing. A boxcar rolled by with "Slomka Joe" painted on it.

My own lay-out has a water tower with "Slomka Joe" on it and thus the legend continues.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll get my spray can out.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'll get my spray can out.


Make sure it's yellow paint.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Is there a way someone could post a pic of an excel spreadsheet, love the idea, and would like to start one, sure I could put something together, but would like to see ideas.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Booly, This is a simple sheet used to keep track of my train purchases. It totals the value of all pieces at the end of the sheet.

Qty, date of purchase, manufacture, item number, description, cost, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

I always have just 2: The train that I just bought and couldn’t live without and the train I’m trying to find and just have to have.

Besides those 2, I have about 600 things to pull and 100 things to pull them with.

Emile


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Booly15 said:


> Is there a way someone could post a pic of an excel spreadsheet, love the idea, and would like to start one, sure I could put something together, but would like to see ideas.


Here is a sample of the spreadsheet I use.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> I always have just 2: The train that I just bought and couldn’t live without and the train I’m trying to find and just have to have.
> 
> Besides those 2, I have about 600 things to pull and 100 things to pull them with.
> 
> Emile


Sounds like how I've been managing my inventory!


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for spreadsheet examples will begin construction of mine shortly.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WOOD,
Nice way to do inventory.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

laz57 said:


> WOOD,
> Nice way to do inventory.:smilie_daumenpos:



Thanks Laz. It works for me. It has a category column so I can quickly go to Accessories, Engines, Rolling stock, Diecast, Parts and Track. Each category has a total of investment and at the end a combination of all category investments so I can see my total outlay. The other attribute is showing the manufacturer and catalog number. If I need to reorder I can simply search the internet and find it.

It does not track maintenance or any item, other then what you see. I spend way too much time on the computer and don't want to drag my hobby down any more.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

BigEd said:


> ...
> 
> 292 locomotives and 2156 pieces of rolling stock.
> 
> ...


I just don't get it. I posted this 9/14/2018

Current totals:

305 locomotives and 2192 pieces of rolling stock....and 4 locos and 5 wagons in the mail to me...

To top it off, I sold quite a few items, a lot actually, back in December at our swap meet. I should thus have less... WTH happened :dunno: 

"Hi everyone. My name is Ed and I have a problem..."

All the best from the south (of Africa)!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome Ed, my name's Joe and I'm a trainaholic.


----------



## Lionelmaster55 (Dec 22, 2018)

This is one of those questions to which asserting your Fifth Amendment rights is probably a good idea. My wife doesn’t visit MTF but; why take the chance? 😉

Curt


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

How many trains? I think most folks interpret that as locos, and such. 

I keep track although I must admit I've been lax recently tabulating additions and deletions.

Trains - I have eight complete passenger trains. 
I have models of five real named trains: Santa Fe Super Chiei, Santa Fe Chief, B&O royal Blue, B&) Columbian, union Pacific City of LA, each with an ABBA or ABA set of diesels and seven to nine cars. 
And a Black Bonnett Santa Fe passenger train: ABBA Fs with 11 passenger cars, 
A PRR passenger train for 1880, unnamed - steamer and six cars.
A WWII Army medical train with a steamer and seven cars.
Total of 61 passenger cars. The locos are including in the counts below.

Locos: 
Scale steamers - 49
Non-scale steamers - 21
Scale diesels - 62
Non-scale diesels - 5
Scale turbines - 6
Other 8 
Total 161

Freight cars of various types - around 300 total including 54 flatcars, 62 boxcars and 44 reefers.

14 cabosses

I SWEAR IT DOES NOT SEEM LIKE NEARLY THAT MANY.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Lee you have had a nice increase in a few months on engines. Is this mostly additional MTH?

Do you count the Train of Tomorrow in your office (assume it is still there).

Thanks


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Bill Webb said:


> Lee you have had a nice increase in a few months on engines. Is this mostly additional MTH?
> 
> Do you count the Train of Tomorrow in your office (assume it is still there).
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I've bought a lot of engines in the past year months. There may be one or two Lionel, but the only one I can remember is the recent Legacy H-10 - the rest are MTH.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, I have 15 UP Challengers. My wife is impressed....


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

86TA355SR said:


> Well, I have 15 UP Challengers. My wife is impressed....


Hey . . . when you find what you like, you can't have enough!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

One shy of enough...


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

LOL! I have no count or idea of what I have now. When I was just buying O gauge it was somewhat manageable.I sold/traded about 90% of the O gauge 2-3 years ago as Id had enough of the quality issues and lack of parts. I've gotten pretty deep into HO as the variety of steam and 1st generation diesels is staggering as well as the crazy good reliability of DCC and the near O scale quality of the sound systems sold me on it. In the past year, I've bought several large HO estates and collections.I even bought out the 20 year old HO inventory of a closed train shop that the owner had stored but was too ill to deal with.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

BigEd said:


> I just don't get it. I posted this 9/14/2018
> 
> Current totals:
> 
> ...


Do not despair, Brother Ed--there is hope.

Box up a hundred of your locomotives and mail them to me here in Mexico, and that will help free you from the power of your inventory problem.


----------



## NYC5413 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have 20 engines, of which three are K-Line (1 KBL and two MDK), 12 are Lionel (of which 5 are Postwar, the rest are modern), 1 is MTH Railking, 1 is RMT and three are Williams. Of these seven are diesels, the rest are steam. One is DL&W, 1 is Erie, 4 are Lionel Lines and the remainder are New York Central.

In addition to that I have 60 cars are Atlas, Industrial Rail, K-Line, Lionel, Menard's, MTH, and a boxcar I scratchbuilt. 

I think it would take to long to go through everything, but my smallest loco is a K-Line 6-21327 Plymouth in New York Central, while my largest is a Lionel 6-18003 DL&W Pocono. My oldest engine is a Lionel 221E, while my newest is a Lionel 6-82960 NYC Mikado with Lionchief+.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

I have far more than I need and far less than I want!

Emile


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I have just one. It has several engines, many cars, and a few cabooses. hehe

Sorry! I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

196 pieces of rolling stock including 15 passenger cars and 15 cabooses, and 27 engines (?) that break down as 2 budds, 11 diesel, 1 trackmobile, 2 handcars, 8 steamers, and 3 trolleys. All but a beginner set purchased 10 years ago is new to me in the last 5 years. Geez.

I keep track of everything I purchase on a spreadsheet mostly for insurance purposes should they all go up in smoke. I also find the spreadsheet to be helpful in identifying why my credit card balances are so high (PayPal buy now pay later is evil!) and my retirement account underfunded. These are periodic reflections that I make while sitting in the basement late at night, in the dark, sipping Irish whiskey with a half-dozen trains running the rails. Does anyone know if there is an O-gauge AA forum?

Oh yeah, and the spreadsheet is password protected so no one else knows how much I've spent on this stuff.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Mooner said:


> Oh yeah, and the spreadsheet is password protected so no one else knows how much I've spent on this stuff.


It's amazing how many good ideas I get from this forum.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

BigEd said:


> I just don't get it. I posted this 9/14/2018
> 
> Current totals:
> 
> ...


* sigh *

So, another year down the line, selling like crazy, thinning the herd as they say, building trains and getting rid of loners, I end up here:

317 locomotives and 2306 pieces of rolling stock!

I am just not good at this....

I plan to take a trip to the USA later this year, so I might have to sharpen up my efforts or I'll have to eat model trains.

Oh yeah, got another box yesterday in the mail with another DCC steamer and 15 wagons. Not yet inventoried. 

Man, I'm bad at this...:SELLIT:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

I have no count on rolling stock but 26 engines. Counting dummies.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

After a major thinning of the herd last year, I still have 30 various locomotives and approximately 150 pieces of rolling stock.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Six electrics and one Diesel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Way more than I'll ever need. I'm afraid to actually count them! hwell:


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

only 6 post war O... 5 running and 1 working on. Gonna add Little Pete in a few weeks when the guy is open again.

HO - 12 including my first dcc

rolling stock - havent counted but maybe 50


----------



## lou1985 (Oct 24, 2019)

I can see all my freight/passenger cars (they are on the layout all the time) as well as all my locomotives. I only remember what locomotives I have off the top of my head so here it goes:

Lionel:
6-18117/6-18121/6-18122 ABBA F3s #200LABC, Santa Fe freight scheme, ERR AC Commander upgraded

6-18129/6-18115/6-18134 ABBA F3s, #2343, Santa Fe passenger scheme

2343/6-18136/6-18115 ABBA F3s, #2343, Santa Fe passenger scheme, ERR AC Commander upgraded

6-18952/6-18965/6-18952 ABA PAs, #2000, Santa Fe passenger scheme

6-18573 GP9 #2380, Santa Fe book end freight scheme, ERR AC Commander/Railsounds upgraded

2328 GP7, repainted to Santa Fe zebra stripe freight scheme, ERR AC Commander upgrade

6-18577 GP9 B unit, repainted to Santa Fe zebra stripe freight scheme

6-28036 Southern Pacific TMCC 2-8-0 Harriman Consolidation #2685 

MTH:
20-2137-1 AS-616, #5239, Southern Pacific, ERR Cruise Commander/Railsounds upgrade

20-3029-1, GS4 4-8-4, #4449, Southern Pacific, PS2 upgrade

20-3062-1, GS6 4-8-4, repainted to Southern Pacific GS6 #4460, PS3 upgrade

20-3079-1, 4-6-4, #3460, Santa Fe "Blue Goose", PS3 upgrade

20-3135-1, 4-6-4, #3463, Santa Fe

20-3144-1, 4-6-4, #3464, Santa Fe, PS3 upgrade

20-3161-1, 2-10-4, #5025, Santa Fe


Not a huge collection but very focused .


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

It's amazing what you'll discover when you create an inventory for trains.

Auto Carriers - 56
Cabooses - 56

You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, that's specifically why I resist doing an inventory of the trains!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Honestly John, everyone should keep an inventory. Not only to help prevent buying duplicates, but for insurance purposes too. And it’s a great way to keep track of holes in your collection. And it is fun and makes me feel a little bit organized amongst the chaos!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Traindiesel said:


> Honestly John, everyone should keep an inventory. Not only to help prevent buying duplicates, but for insurance purposes too. And it’s a great way to keep track of holes in your collection. And it is fun and makes me feel a little bit organized amongst the chaos!


All good reasons. I moved internationally with my collection, thus had to have a complete inventory... For the return leg I sold off half my stuff. 

Also some days at work I'll put up my list and sit and dream a bit...good for the soul...


----------



## Enon49 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Train List*

TRAINS
ETS: Beer and Passenger
Darstaed: Passenger
K-Line – Hershey Work Train
Lionel – Disney, Polar Express, Thomas the Tank, Gingerbread and Postwar Freight
MTH – Tinplate - Christmas Passenger, Christmas Freight, Prewar Freight and Southern Crescent 
RMT – Christmas Passenger and Christmas Freight - 

ENGINES
ETS: 1 Steam
Darstaed: 1 Steam Tank
K-Line – 1 Diesel 
Lionel – 11 - - 1 postwar diesel - 1 prewar steam – 1 postwar steam and 8 steam (2 Southern and 6 Christmas)
MTH – Tinplate 1 Electric and 5 Steam
RMT – 2 Christmas Diesel

HELD HOSTAGE BY PAINTER
RMT – A-B-A Beef Diesels and 8 Passenger cars

ON ORDER 
Lionel – Polar Express Berkshire (LC) and LionChief Plus 2.0 0-6-0T (B.E.D.T.) #15


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Enon49 said:


> TRAINS
> ...
> HELD HOSTAGE BY PAINTER
> ...


Made me laugh...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Traindiesel said:


> Honestly John, everyone should keep an inventory. Not only to help prevent buying duplicates, but for insurance purposes too. And it’s a great way to keep track of holes in your collection. And it is fun and makes me feel a little bit organized amongst the chaos!


Perhaps "should", but finding the time is key. Maybe someday...


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Perhaps "should", but finding the time is key. Maybe someday...


see if it was in a sticky thread...
"What N00Bs need to do"

* inventory your stuff as you buy so when you get to the level of our master train owners, your not overwhelmed and have the time to inventory :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That ship has sailed and sunk!


----------



## RickO (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm always 1 locomotive short of enough.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

RickO said:


> I'm always 1 locomotive short of enough.


🤣


so i have to pick my layout up off the floor. time to start building the table...while still redoing a master bathroom. barely started it. lol

but..
5 locos (one not shown apart on my workbench)
4 tenders (3 whistle)
1 Switcher
5 tankers
4 caboose
17 rolling stock.(forgot light car and log loadder)
‐--------------------
36 total


such a baby setup!!!!!









with accessories


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Whatever fits in the closet!

Joining a club certainly has a few perks. There just might be a few tubs hidden under the layout!!


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Cleaning and packing up engines and cars in my basement. So far we have about 6x6x6 pile and my wife declared "you have a shipload of trains!"


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Refugee said:


> Cleaning and packing up engines and cars in my basement. So far we have about 6x6x6 pile and my wife declared "you have a shipload of trains!"


hmm she said shipload huh....


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

My wife likes trains. I showed her the spreadsheet and she smiled.

Sure hope that she can’t unlock the other one with the cost column not deleted.

But, in my defense, like fishing tackle, this is a lifetime disease and you have to view it over a lot of years. That reduces the cost per year. So I mentioned that.

Her next comment was about the boat we had for 20 years.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Going through the basement, consolidating, recycling, and trashing stuff, my wife declared I have a ship-load of trains!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Riggzie said:


> hmm she said shipload huh....


I also have my doubts...only because I have heard the suspected words myself....many times...


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

One little bit of unsolicited advice for anyone who wants to create an inventory of their collections. Think very hard on what information you want to capture and create the columns for the categories. 

I began my inventory at a time when I had less than half of what I do now. I neglected to add a column for a item’s catalog number. I was rushing through it and didn’t think it was important or needed. I ended up referring to catalog numbers more as it was easier to locate them on manufacturers websites. I later added a column for them but I’m still back filling numbers for items I had already entered. I also later added columns for dates purchased (actual date and a separate column for the year. Helps when sorting info) and a comment column for any specific info about an item.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Make sure any cost column is a hidden column for obvious reasons.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Make sure any cost column is a hidden column for obvious reasons. <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />



🤑

make sure its pwd protected too!!!!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

BigEd said:


> ....
> I have too many trains. Full stop. 292 locomotives and 2156 pieces of rolling stock. Thank goodness I model in N.
> ....
> 
> ...


Oh boy! So I came across this post of mine 4 years and 2 days ago. I am shocked to report, even after selling like crazy, I now have 348 locomotives (and I think I have missed a few) and 2460 pieces of rolling stock.  I really have no clue what happened! This does not include the 2 locomotives and 10 rolling stock items en route to me!

Hi. My name is Ed and I have a problem...


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh my Ed! I read this to Vija, and she said "Too much of a good thing." I must agree. I thought my excesses were out of control, but now I see they are not after all. I wouldn't even be able to store it all.


----------



## mghanna (Apr 25, 2020)

Its classified, my wife may be monitoring this site. Lets just say I'm closing in on 700 engines and cars, and train show season is starting up again. Yikes!


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

PatKn said:


> More than I need and less than I want.
> 
> I have a spreadsheet inventory that has _most_ of my trains. The total on my inventory is 559 items. Of those, over 100 are engines.
> 
> As I zero in on my retirement in 3 weeks, my biggest problem is storage. My train closets are full and I have a bunch of boxes on the floor that I need to find room for. My first retirement project.


I am retired 5 years and have settled into hence I finally am building a layout. My advice is enjoy, you earned it, and as was said to me on my last day at work party, "May you be retired 1 day longer then you worked"!


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Booly15 said:


> I am retired 5 years and have settled into hence I finally am building a layout. My advice is enjoy, you earned it, and as was said to me on my last day at work party, "May you be retired 1 day longer then you worked"!


OH and I didn't realize the dating so how is retirement?


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

ok here goes,
I collect mainly postwar with some MPC type stuff that I remember from my childhood, very little modern,
61 assorted Diesel Engines
58 assorted Steam
181 assorted box cars (big fan of the 6464s)
52 Cabooses 
7 crane cars
27 flat cars
14 gondolas (think I'll look to add a few, lol)
13 Hoppers (same here)
10 livestock cars
6 mint cars
71 passenger cars
45 reefers
20 tank cars
and a vat car and a tool car
So yeah I guess you could say I'm addicted to this hobby of ours, it makes me happy and my son and grandchildren will inherit them so...on I go


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I know I have a problem and admit it but recently they have started showing American Pickers on one of our local channels. I now realize I am very small potatoes compared to many more out there. Sort of puts things in perspective.

Pete


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> I know I have a problem and admit it but recently they have started showing American Pickers on one of our local channels. I now realize I am very small potatoes compared to many more out there. Sort of puts things in perspective.
> 
> Pete


Ahhh, I feel better now. Means I have some more collecting to do…


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Surprised to see this thread pop up after a few years of hibernation. So, I took a look at my maintenance file. My latest count of powered units (prewar, postwar, modern, trolleys) is 71.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

From being in the hobby some 50+ years, I literally have hundreds of trains. From N gauge to O, I have picked up most of my O scale in the past four years. I have considered an inventory, but compiling one would be a full time job. Not sure what to do at this point. Once I retire, I may take up the task.

I suppose I am a hoarder, but the good thing is that I don’t have years worth of garbage and old newspapers piled up in my living room…lol.

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Inventory list? What's that?  My inventory is using my eyeballs.

Seriously, I have thought several times about starting an inventory, but so many other tasks get in the way that never makes it to the top of the pile!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Inventory list? What's that?  My inventory is using my eyeballs.
> 
> Seriously, I have thought several times about starting an inventory, but so many other tasks get in the way that never makes it to the top of the pile!


I hear that! With all the stuff I have, I am surprised I have just a few “accidental” duplicates, mainly in O scale. Usually cabooses…

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know I have at least two different duplicate cabooses, when they're all up on the shelf, it's easy to spot!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A bunch more than when this posting was started 4 years ago.

Bill


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

More then I need but not as many as I want. Equals lots!!!!😀


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Inventory list? What's that?  My inventory is using my eyeballs.
> 
> Seriously, I have thought several times about starting an inventory, but so many other tasks get in the way that never makes it to the top of the pile!


John, JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Traindiesel said:


> John, JUST DO IT!!!


*Nothing is so easy as the job you imagine someone else doing! 😉 *


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

So we had a toy fair yesterday. I sold only 1 of my freight cars but bought 8 more... in my defence it’s a Kato Bethgon coal hopper set of 8 so it must count as 1 😇


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't updated in two years now.

11 electric and 3 Diesel. One steam too, but it won't run on DC track.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Was at Menards today buying track for the shelf and employee saw me in the aisle and asked how many trains do i have.
My reply was over 100 engines which he smiled and said wow. We talked a while.
Then he asked if i saw the video of a fella in Germany who has a large warehouse setup with trains he said its really big, he mentioned as train goes buy something hits glasses with water and plays a christmas tune.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, someone posted that video in the General Model Train Disscussion section….

Trains Play a Tune


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's in Hamburg. The largest public model railway in the world. In case you still haven't heard of it it's called Miniatur Wunderland.


----------

